# Belly Dancing



## Largent (Apr 24, 2012)

I love belly dancing. Let me share a video I saw yesterday for the first time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VohAxpboJAs

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice. 

And made me remind of the Fatimas, the all-fat LA-based belly dancer group that was once even on the cover and featured in Dimensions. They didn't have 1080p HD video back then, but the footage is still wonderful. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JsN3Y1cXI8


----------



## pegz (Apr 25, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Very nice.
> 
> And made me remind of the Fatimas, the all-fat LA-based belly dancer group that was once even on the cover and featured in Dimensions. They didn't have 1080p HD video back then, but the footage is still wonderful.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JsN3Y1cXI8



Wow! I love this!


----------



## musicman (Apr 28, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Very nice.
> 
> And made me remind of the Fatimas, the all-fat LA-based belly dancer group that was once even on the cover and featured in Dimensions. They didn't have 1080p HD video back then, but the footage is still wonderful.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JsN3Y1cXI8




That's a wonderful video. The Fatimas recently put out a DVD. It includes new video of both instruction and performance. Highly recommended! (At least by this FA.) Go to this site for more info: http://www.plussizequalitycostumes.com

Here are a couple of pics I took of the Fatimas at the 1998 NAAFA convention in LA. (Sorry for the poor quality. They are scanned from prints.) 

View attachment fatimas_1998_1.jpg


View attachment fatimas_1998_2.jpg


----------



## musicman (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is another beautiful SSBBW belly dancer: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph11dpQEIZc

She has YouTube videos where she dances to several different types of music: African, American blues, calypso, and others. Enjoy!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 4, 2012)

http://youtu.be/WdvuytpZJd8 Anna:smitten: rocks...:eat2: very Vegas-y take on bellydancing:bounce: but you know she's visited:batting: DIMz...


----------



## Largent (May 5, 2012)

Good to see some interest and enjoyment! Here's another dance:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c-Z7q4e9ZE


----------



## BigBootyAsshley (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the video clips......I love them all! This makes me want to find a bbw friendly belly dancing group even more! The dances, costumes and women are all so beautiful! I think I've found my new hobby!


----------



## Kaiserin (May 21, 2012)

This clip inspired me to watch some others on YT, and I have to say that I'm getting really sick and tired of the nasty hate-filled comments I see directed at plus size dancers. The dance was practically MADE for bigger ladies (pregnant or otherwise.)

Either way, found some great vids. of bigger ladies shakin' their thangs.  Makes me want to get back into belly dance again..haven't in years.


----------



## Largent (Jul 20, 2012)

Here is another fun video!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pJRgUQVra8&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## wtchmel (Jul 28, 2012)

love this video! I love shit like this, makes me feel good. I have a couple of friends that used to dance with a troupe called 'fat chance belly dancing' (years ago). One of them, a beautiful fat woman, now teaches and has a troupe in ireland, so inspiring.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jul 28, 2012)

The point is. . . How can it be a belly dance if the dancer has no "belly"? This type of dance is lost on very thin women, it's the movement of the body, and the control of that movement that shows the skill of the dancer. There needs to be more than wiggle, there needs to be jiggle! These ladies indeed show how well those motions can be controlled and made even more delightful. The rolling movements of the body, particularly the hips, and tummy are breathtaking. . Yeah I'm a fan. .had a dear friend that taught belly dancing many years ago. .Whenever she had a new "routine" I was fortunate enough to be the first person to see it..


----------



## Steve373 (Nov 2, 2013)

musicman said:


> Here is another beautiful SSBBW belly dancer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph11dpQEIZc
> 
> She has YouTube videos where she dances to several different types of music: African, American blues, calypso, and others. Enjoy!



she has very nice backrolls !

I Love tummies of all shapes, sizes and races. I generally prefer a women that is 100-150 lbs overweight but a skinny 120 pounder is nice once in a while, sex is easier with a tight skinny woman, more positions are doable....but I like the foreplay with belly fatrolls and the the big boobs that tend to come with a 225lb + obese woman and the ample ass , backrolls, thighs, etc.

I just can't do the ride'm Cowgirl position with a 250 lb + girl,,,,I just can't lift that weight.

I'm 6'1 and 330 lbs or so and I'm much more comfortable with a woman that is also quite fat. I should weigh maybe 180, so I'm like 150 lbs overweight....and I like a woman that has like 100 lbs of fat on her, so we are comparable.

I love any female tummy though and would gladly massage any woman's abs as long as she is say 18-75 years old and under 550 lbs. Ideally about 22-42 years old and 5'6 or so" with big tits and a weight of 225-275 lbs with minimal/ no piercings and tattoes and white and blond or a redhead ( never had a redhead yet).

Tummies and navels are my fetish and I like flab 99% of the time, but super tight and firm and hard with a 24" waist is nice once in a while for a change !


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 2, 2013)

...that's good to know.


On the other hand those are some cool videos.


----------



## ranterc (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice vids.. love it when bbw dance in sucha way with confidence

Steve ......what the?


----------



## bbwsrule (Nov 2, 2013)

Love all the videos! These ladies rock!!


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 3, 2013)

" The point is. . . How can it be a belly dance if the dancer has no "belly"? This type of dance is lost on very thin women. "

I'm sorry, but I have to take exception to this comment. It is not lost on ANY skilled dancer simply due to her body fat percentage. This is a form of dance which can be done, and done beautifully, by women of all shapes and sizes. My two primary instructors had radically different body types (one slim, the other plus sized) but neither was a "better" dancer. The classes and performance troupes were made up of women of all shapes, sizes, and ages. Some were better at certain moves and dance styles than others. But all had the potential to dance equally well. That's what drew me to it, the fact that it was a dance style for women. Not for thin women, not for fat women, not for tall women, and not for short women. 

Tracy


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 3, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> " The point is. . . How can it be a belly dance if the dancer has no "belly"? This type of dance is lost on very thin women. "
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to take exception to this comment. It is not lost on ANY skilled dancer simply due to her body fat percentage. This is a form of dance which can be done, and done beautifully, by women of all shapes and sizes. My two primary instructors had radically different body types (one slim, the other plus sized) but neither was a "better" dancer. The classes and performance troupes were made up of women of all shapes, sizes, and ages. Some were better at certain moves and dance styles than others. But all had the potential to dance equally well. That's what drew me to it, the fact that it was a dance style for women. Not for thin women, not for fat women, not for tall women, and not for short women.
> 
> Tracy



I tried to rep this but failed. I agreed entirely.


----------



## Steve373 (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree that a belly dancer should have some flab on her tummy so that it at least jiggles a bit.

I want to be able to grab a nice fistfull of love handles on a woman. fat is my friend !


----------



## Steve373 (Nov 3, 2013)

The average American woman is about 5'5" and 165 lbs or so. 125 lbs would be slender at that height.

A belly dancer needs a belly that jiggles and has rolls, so at least 165 lbs if not 190, 220 etc

it is much sexier that way and this is a forum for fat people.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 3, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> I tried to rep this but failed. I agreed entirely.



I got her for you.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 3, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> The average American woman is about 5'5" and 165 lbs or so. 125 lbs would be slender at that height.
> 
> A belly dancer needs a belly that jiggles and has rolls, so at least 165 lbs if not 190, 220 etc
> 
> it is much sexier that way and this is a forum for fat people.



You are entitled to have and to express your opinions on these boards, but not to impose them on others. This is a forum for people of all sizes who believe that people of all sizes are entitled to respect. When you post that a certain person "needs" to have a certain size or shape, you are failing to observe the respect on which these boards are based.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 4, 2013)

Steve373 said:


> she has very nice backrolls !
> 
> I Love tummies of all shapes, sizes and races. I generally prefer a women that is 100-150 lbs overweight but a skinny 120 pounder is nice once in a while, sex is easier with a tight skinny woman, more positions are doable....but I like the foreplay with belly fatrolls and the the big boobs that tend to come with a 225lb + obese woman and the ample ass , backrolls, thighs, etc.
> 
> ...



Steve my man - since we are doing the job requirements/want ads thingy tonight - I thought I'd put in our needs for my neck of the woods. We are always looking for an extra hand around the old Ponderosa here in beautiful rocky gum forests of Arkansas. I second your idea of a person about 22-42 years old but I think a man would work better 'cause most of the farm work is outside. (Most women do not care to work outside in the heat and the cold or the snakes and the skitters.)

I don't care how much the hired hand weighs but he really needs to be quick, agile, have good hearing, and good eyesight. We have a cantankerous old chow who is constantly trying to bite people who come on the property and he is extremely fond of chasing men (up trees, into sheds, into truck beds, or out of our yard.) However, he doesn't discriminate and has bitten women too.

We also need someone who isn't afraid of snakes - we have both poisonous and non-poisonous ones. I really frown of anyone messing with my resident snake population cause those repilitian varmint hunters sure keep down the mouse and rat population . Another thing we have an excess of around the homestead is poison ivy and poison oak. It doesn't take most people with decent horse sense more than two good cases to figure out what it looks like and learn to leave it alone. We are also having fire ants come in from Mississippi - a person learns quickly not to stand on their nest. The same for pestering hornets or yellow jackets - they make for a fast learning experience.

I am not trying to run any potential job applicants off - but if you're not from here, I want to give you the unvarnished truth about the job. Now what else do we have? Stiffling heat in the summer - you bet. Freezing rain in the winter that will take away power for weeks and cripple all travel. Almost everyone is packing heat, most people have rifles at home (at the minimum). Mr M2M has the normal redneck weapons - pistol, rifles, shotguns, crossbow, muzzle loader, spotting scopes, night vision and motion activated outdoor cameras.

Now, as far as your dating requirements - you are free on your own time to seek out your choice of women. There are many in the area - you may even find some who want to take you out to a demolition derby or a tractor pull.


----------



## Steve373 (Nov 4, 2013)

I love all sizes, ages and races !

I'd do a 78 year old Barbara Eden in an instant ( she's 82 now) , would prefer her at at 25 but she still looks awesome and has like a 24" tum-tum !

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/27/i-dream-of-jeannie-costume_n_3341519.html

best looking 78 year bold ever !

I generally prefer a young fat girl, but I'd do Jeannie even today at 82, and I'm only 49 !


----------



## prplecat (Nov 4, 2013)

I learned belly dancing as a teen, and it's FUN. At 56, with a bad back, I don't know if it's even possible anymore. *is sad*


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 4, 2013)

Basically, any belly that's willing to dance works for me, but I'm the kind of guy who thinks if one scoop of ice cream is good, two scoops is twice as nice, so there is a certain appeal to me of those who can put more belly into the dance...Mmmm...bellllyy...


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 4, 2013)

My belly dances as I merely walk across the room.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 5, 2013)

Got to like all belly dancing, and love the way you describe yours'! So do you consider it exotic?:happy:


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 5, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> My belly dances as I merely walk across the room.



That would me my idea of Dancing with the Stars!:smitten:


----------



## Steve373 (Nov 5, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> My belly dances as I merely walk across the room.



I would enjoy seeing that !


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 5, 2013)

It sways from left to right - almost in a wave lol A sonic boom of flesh, if you will lol. :happy:


----------



## Steve373 (Nov 5, 2013)

any videos of this. it sounds very erotic ?

What is your weight and tummy measurement, if you don't mind ?


----------



## penguin (Nov 5, 2013)

You need to chill out a bit, Steve.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 5, 2013)

He needs to keep both hands on the keyboard.


----------



## penguin (Nov 5, 2013)

And stop waving his boner all over the place.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry, he couldn't handle all this jelly.


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 6, 2013)

Nope, I dont think he's ready.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 6, 2013)

My body's too bootylicious for ya, babe.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 6, 2013)

The beautiful lady in red doing that fantastic belly dance in Largent's post is extremely attractive. Why? It is in her attitude, she is loving her art, she knows she is ruling in room when she dances. Her beauty shines in every movement and makes each wiggle and punctuated beat stronger and like a beat of a tribal drum. The wonderful woman uses everything she has in her dance and draws to room in because we all like her and want to be like her or want to be her BF or at least a close friend. She even has poor Steve drooling like young teenager.

Girls, if you want to make more friends or rule the room you are in - try to have the lady's attitude and joyful exuberance. (You don't necessarily have to put on a belly dancing outfit - you just have to believe you are a beautiful dancer and show everyone your charm.) It's in her attitude.


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 6, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> My body's too bootylicious for ya, babe.



I can't speak for Steve, but I'll take my risk viewing any bootylicious body. If it's too much for me, well, we've all gotta go from something and at least I'd go with a smile on my face.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 6, 2013)

bbwbud said:


> I can't speak for Steve, but I'll take my risk viewing any bootylicious body. If it's too much for me, well, we've all gotta go from something and at least I'd go with a smile on my face.



Blood is in the water, sharks are circling, and you jump in holding ten pounds of raw meat.


----------



## bbwsrule (Nov 6, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> It sways from left to right - almost in a wave lol A sonic boom of flesh, if you will lol. :happy:



Your apparent confidence in this description is quite appealing. I'm not going to assume very much or ask any personal questions, just showing some
appreciation...


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 6, 2013)

bbwsrule said:


> Your apparent confidence in this description is quite appealing. I'm not going to assume very much or ask any personal questions, just showing some
> appreciation...



Thank you, love


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 6, 2013)

" I learned belly dancing as a teen, and it's FUN. At 56, with a bad back, I don't know if it's even possible anymore. *is sad* "

I know. The day I was no longer able to make it through a class because of the pain, was a very sad day for me. 

The physical therapist I worked with initially felt that keeping up with bellydancing, as much as I could, would be a good thing for my back because the strengthening of the torso muscles would help support my spine. But not being able to do it like I used to was just too depressing, so I never bothered. 

Tracy


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 7, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Blood is in the water, sharks are circling, and you jump in holding ten pounds of raw meat.



It wouldn't be fun now any other way, would it?


----------



## SSBBW Admirer (Nov 7, 2013)

I love watching SSBBW's Belly Dance


----------



## JASmith (Nov 7, 2013)

Finally, a belly dancer with a belly! That was impressive.


----------



## Largent (Dec 3, 2013)

There are so many great and original performers! The ones I enjoy most always bring in a little something unexpected with their body command and control - something unexpected and unique, but also flirtacious and beautiful!

Here's another link - this time with an assortment of fun videos - enjoy!

http://www.saraguirado.com/en/videos/


----------



## Aurora (Dec 4, 2013)

I really want to learn to belly dance, and dance more in general.


----------

